# This guy's experience wtih Pep Source TB-500



## oufinny (Mar 27, 2012)

Being that I have had such success with TB-500 I want to share my thoughts and experience with you guys.  This will not be too long winded but I am going to give background so you have some context to see how well this actually worked for me in curing a very bad injury after 4 months of hell.

The injury is "tennis elbow" on my right elbow and it started about October last year.  I was on a cycle of trenazone and was making amazing progress but the combo of that and some epi lead to a massive drop in estrogen and my elbow went from bad to holy fuck I can't sleep at night this is so bad.  Yes, it was that bad.  The orthopedic said it was one of the worst cases he had ever seen, definitely the worst in someone my age.  A cortisone shot definitely helped though it was not instantly better by any means, it just stopped the pain at night and during normal activity.  I ran some Ipa and CJC-1295 w/out DAC, it did help some but my continued working out did not do much to continue the healing.  

All this lead into late January when I decided to run TB-500 and started it in mid-February.  Within a week, which is a short time on TB-500, I saw amazing relief.  After week 4 I had literally no pain.  Granted, I do feel a little soreness now that my AI dose is reasonably high due to the amount of test, I can say that I am confident the problem is gone.  

Here is what "my rat" did dosing wise: 1 bottle completely each week on Friday for six weeks.  I have one more to go and cannot be happier with the results.  Pep Source has some great TB-500, don't hesitate to give it a try.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sweet im loving the quality of the peptides.


----------

